# Identify Child Trailer



## nurglespuss (25 May 2014)

Hi all,

I've been getting rather desperate to pick up a child trailer for my mountain bike (its a Cube Aim Disc 29er) and was dismayed at just how much they cost more than my bike!). Any how, I eventually secured a good second hand deal on Ebay (I admit, I bit on it at the last second).

However, the seller is not the most communicative and I just wanted a simple question answered (I've tried googling pics with not much luck yet).

What is the make/model - so that I can see what accessories it can have, pick up spares for the track etc.

here are the pics:











If anyone could answer that I would be most grateful!!

Many thanks!

Nurglespuss.


----------



## nurglespuss (25 May 2014)

Ahhh after some more googling, I 'think' its a Shetland? I'm especially interestd in the fact it seems you can get a handle to convert it into a push buggy...


----------



## raleighnut (25 May 2014)

Basic steel framed trailer sold under many "Brands" inc Trail-a-Tot (mine) very good at carrying weight, but heavy. Very stable at speed as I've once done 45mph ish with 35kg of camping gear in it (Downhill dual-carriageway section of the Ashbourne road, no turnings for 2 miles, keeping station with the inner lane traffic, no gears left on 52-12 gearing)
One thing though, check tension on large fixing clamp wheel after 1 mile as they do wriggle a bit slack after settling into position. Cost 80-90 new and converter kit about 25 or so


----------



## nurglespuss (26 May 2014)

thankyou! I see, good that its stable!

i don't suppose you have a link to the converter kit? All the ones ive found so far are expensive! Thanks!


----------



## raleighnut (27 May 2014)

Sorry no, mine came from Argos about 10 yrs ago (badged Trail-a -tot) but Raleigh did one as did Avenir that were identical, so maybe check them out.
The other trailers that were around used Aluminium tubing and were £400 but they used a similar wheel on the front and bolt on handle set up as mine, maybe they're the ones that come up when you search i.e. a lot more expensive!


----------

